# Drill Bit Chart



## pete00 (May 18, 2006)

Not sure this is here....

Drill bit chart with Metric, Fractional, Wire, and Letter Size on one page.


http://www.saw-online.com/Tips/Drill Bit Hole Diameters.pdf


----------



## gerryr (May 18, 2006)

That's handy.  HUT also has a drill bit chart on their website which is pretty useful.


----------



## pete00 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />That's handy.  HUT also has a drill bit chart on their website which is pretty useful.



its was probably right in front of me but i didnt find it.....
sigh....another senior moment....


----------



## coach (May 18, 2006)

I couldn't find the Hut conversion chart.  I had one and was looking for it yesterday and couldn't find it.  Anyone have a link?


----------



## Jim15 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Pete.

jim


----------



## Randy_ (May 18, 2006)

IIRC, that chart used to be posted right here on IAP??  I did a quick look for it and couldn't find it.  Seems to me that there used to be a link to it on the home page??Don't know if it is hiding or has been lost or maybe my memory is shot??


----------



## coach (May 18, 2006)

I could not find it either.  I just liked the way that one printed out and was used to using it.  I searched all over my shop yesterday!


----------



## Randy_ (May 18, 2006)

Travis:  Lets see if this will work??

{broken link deleted}

The above link no longer works.  Sorry about that.  It is a Yahoo link and I forgot they only work while you are logged in and then they "go south."  Let me see if I can get at it from another direction.


----------



## Huzzah (May 18, 2006)

Randy - Try this next time, it looks much cleaner.

Click &lt;Here&gt; for link



> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Travis:  Lets see if this will work??
> 
> http://f5.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/MMRsRJUjYhzAvpLqUaoarBqhiJFBjZLyLs25pRhkHv2u8BWAPjeXTc7mS7g58CRief_kzZHaeixx2MwOyGLuhv60NlVU0A/Cross%20Reference/HUTdrills.pdf


----------



## Chuck Key (May 18, 2006)

Here is a chart from  Carbide Depot listing drill sizes in order from size 80 to one inch in decimil inch order.

Chuckie


----------



## Randy_ (May 18, 2006)

John:  That is a handy chart.  I'm definitely going to save it for future reference.  Thanks 4 posting!!

I have always wondered about number and letter drills.  They do not seem to change in even or obviously logical increments like the fractional and metric sizes do.  Do you or anyone else, 4 that matter, know how the sizes of those bits were determined?


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2006)

Chuckie,

Mine is close to what you posted.  THANKS!!!


----------



## Johnathan (May 18, 2006)

Very handy.


----------



## jeff (May 18, 2006)

Here you go. Three charts:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14937


----------



## rfreeouf (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Here you go. Three charts:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14937



Thanks for posting the PDF Files Jeff it is much appreciated.

PS. (The Download Bandwidth just increased) Since Dario is partially responsible he needs to hold another raffle sometime soon.


----------



## Randy_ (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />.....I have always wondered about number and letter drills.  They do not seem to change in even or obviously logical increments like the fractional and metric sizes do.  Do you or anyone else, 4 that matter, know how the sizes of those bits were determined?



Where the heck are Bruce and Paul when you need them??[][?][]


----------



## Randy_ (May 20, 2006)

And a question for Jeff.  Is there going to be some way(an index) to know what articles are available and where they are located??  Seems like the only way to do it is to go through each year of the "LIBRARY", article by article.  Not too bad now; but as the years go by and articles accumulate, it is going to be a headache!!


----------



## DCBluesman (May 20, 2006)

Maybe a simple index in the library with the articles alphabetized and links to them? [8D]


----------

